# city of Durban



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

Hello I am looking for anyone who was on the city of durban in durban docks in July 1963. there was an incident there when she was tied up and another ship came in and wiped out a dockside crane, seventy tons I found out later, and nearly took out me as well. Went up the road and got bevvied.(As you do). Would like to hear from anyone who saw anything on that night. Regards to you all, Ronnie.


----------

